# Need advice on dog's penis not retracting into sheath



## Jann (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi. I'm Joey's mom. He is a two and a dark brindle color. I became interested in this site when I found another male chihuahua owner having the same problem with her dog.

I'm asking for any feedback one may have with their male dogs. The problem is his penis doesn't fully retract. He was neutered as a puppy and shortly after had this problem. Being a converted "Big Dog" person, I had no idea that this was unusual. 

We have been to our vet on a couple of instances and mentioned to him the problem. I was advised to get glycerin to put on him so that he would'nt get ulcers, etc. The glycerin isn't working. What to do??


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

What about vasilene.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I heard one person said it was an infection (wherever I read it).............your vet should really have more answers or run some tests???


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I MOVED THIS POST SO MAKE SURE YOU INTRODUCE YOURSELF IN THE NEWBIE SECTION! :wave:


----------



## latenight423 (Aug 2, 2004)

*Call another vet*

I wouldn't be satisfied with the vet's opinion. My daughter's boyfriend just lost a Sugar Glider because his prolapsed penis became necrotic (the tissue died). Apparently the male and female had been mating, which resulted in the prolapse. Antiobiotics were prescribed to clear up the infection. The vet also said to keep petroleum jelly on the penis to keep it moist. Then there were two courses of treatment available: (1) If the infection cleared, $500 for surgery to repair the prolapse. (2) If the infection didn't clear, euthanasia. The poor little thing passed away on his own.

FYI: A sugar glider (or Petaurus Breviceps) is a small nocturnal marsupial native to Australia and New Guinea. A full grown glider weighs approximately two ounces with an overall body length of five to ten inches (if you include the tail). The average sugar glider provided with a good diet can live 12 to 15 years.


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Hi Jann. My dog Pablo has the same problem. It started immediately after being neutered. The vet said she had never seen this happen before and of course denied that it was due to the neutering. She recommended a few different treatments: warm washcloth around the prepuce to try to work the sheath back over the penis, then had me try KY jelly, then had me try trimming the fur around the sheath. Nothing worked. I then took him to another vet for a second opinion. She too had never seen this before. After doing some research and consulting with her peers, she reported back to me that they thought it could possibly be nerve damage from the surgery. She said my options were another surgery to try to correct it, or just leave it as is, since it wasn't causing a problem: no sores, dry spots, or infection. So I have just gotten used to the little thing sticking out, and have never had any problems. Thank goodness he has a long coat which hides it somewhat. He will be two in April, and was neutered at six months. The second vet told me I could use Polysporin Ointment in case of irritation, but to call her if it ever gets a sore on it. Good luck. 

By the way, one of our members here on the forum (? Kemo's Mom possibly) came up with the proper terminology for the _little thing_: The Red Rocket! :lol:


----------



## jezapach (Jan 30, 2005)

FYI- dogs actually have a bone (os penis)- it is not just all soft tissue. I am not an expert, but perhaps his osteoanatomy has something to do with his ability to totally retract or makes it easier to slip out when other dogs may not normally.


----------

